# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Ալերգիա

## Apsara

Կարծում եմ ակումբ կան շատ մարդիք որոնք տառապում են ալերգիայով, այն ավելի ու ավելի է տարածվում օդի աղտոտման բնական սնունդի պակասելու և այլ հանգամանքների պատճառով:

Հատկապես տարածվել է վերին շնչուղիների հետ կապված ալերգիաները գարնանը և աչքերի ալերգիաները ամռանը և աշնանը:

Եկեք այստեղ կիսվենք և իրար խորհուրդներ տանք, իսկ ակումբի բժիշկները մեզ ճիշտ ուղղության վրա կդնեն:

----------


## Rhayader

Ժամանակին շատ բաներից ալլերգիա ունեի, հետո հաղթահարեցի՝ չարաշահման հաշվին:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.02.2009), Հայկօ (14.02.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

Միակ ալերգիաս գարնան արևից է: Ու միշտ տառապում եմ էդ կապակցությամբ, քանի որ շատ եմ սիրում արևի էդ ժամանակվա ջերմությունը, բայց ստիպված եմ լինում ստվերում մնալ, քանի որ փռշտոցների երկար նոպա է սկսում մոտս ու սկսում եմ դժվար շնչել: Որևէ կերպ էդ երևույթը հաղթահարելու ձև կա?

----------


## cold skin

Ես ահավոր "տառապւմ" եմ ծաղիկներից, այսինքն ծաղիկների բույրը, առկայությունը` ահավոր գլխացավանքի ու փռշտոցների տարափի է բերում: Գարնանը ու աշնանը մեռնում եմ փռշտալուց ու փսփալուց:

----------


## Հայկօ

Լիքը շնչավոր առարկաներից ալերգիա ունեմ: Մի քանի հատը նույնիսկ բանականության նշույլներ են դրսևորում:

Ուրիշ ալերգիա չունեմ:

Հարց իմացողներին. ալերգիան ո՛չ բուժվում է, ո՛չ էլ քիչ թե շատ հայտնի է դրա առաջացման մեխանիզմը, չէ՞: Ինչքա՞ն կարելի է վստահել հակաալերգիկ դեղերին: Դրանք պատճառն ե՞ն վերացնում, թե՞ հետևանքները:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ինչքանով զարմանալի ա՝ կյանքումս ո՛չ մի բանից ալերգիա չեմ ունեցել ու չեմ էլ պատկերացնում որ կունենամ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ալերգիա -սարսափելի երևույթ  :Scare: : Մի քանի տարի առաջ ահավոր ալերգիկ էի, ծառերի փոշուց , ծաղիկներց, ցիտրուսային մրգերից, նույնիսկ դեղերից// օրգանիզմս ընդհանրապես չի ընդունում դեղ  :Sad: , գարունը ու աշունը ձեռքերիս  վրա կարմիր կետիկներ էին առաջանում: Այն աստիճանի էր հասել, որ ամռանը արևից գրիպ էի կպնում  :LOL:  Մի քանի ժամ արևի տակ ու... 40  աստիճանով անտանելի տապին հիվանդ պառկած  :Bad: , արևից աչքերցս  արցունքոտվում էի: Բայց մի երկու տարի  է լրիվ անցել ա: Կլիմայի փոփոխությունը, սև ծովը  լրիվ վերացրեց:  :Blush: 
Աստված հեռու պահի, ամենազզվելի բանն է, պատկերացնու՞մ եք այն մարդկանց , որոնց համար ձուն, պոպոքը...., մահացու վտանգավոր է : :Sad:

----------


## Monk

Ես ահավոր ալերգիա ունեմ շոգի նկատմամբ: Մաշկս, ճիշտ է, ոչ դուրս է տալիս, ոչ էլ կարմրում, բայց անտանելի սկսում է ծակծկել-քոր գալ: Եթե որևէ մեկը կարողանար մի լավ խորհուրդ տալ, մեռնելուցս հետո հարստությանս կեսը կկտակեմ իրեն  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես մենակ մի ալերգիա եմ նկատել, որ ունեմ, բայց շատ տարօրինակ ալերգիա է. հին գրքերի փոշուց։ Իսկ ալերգիայի դրսևորման ձևն ավելի տարօրինակ է՝ շտապ զուգարանի կարիք։  :LOL:   :Blush:  Մի քանի տարի առաջ եմ հայտնաբերել, երբ տատիկիս հետ պապիկիս գրադարանի գրքերն էինք դասավորում։ Բայց դե չեմ դժգոհում. բացահայտելուց հետո ալերգիայի այս հազվագյուտ տեսակը սկսել եմ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում հաջողությամբ կիրառել փորկապության դեմ։  :Hands Up:   :LOL: 

Չգիտեմ՝ ակադեմիական բժշկության միջոցներով ալերգիաները հիմա բուժվում են, թե չէ, բայց, օրինակ, հայրս տարիներ առաջ իր մի քանի ալերգիաներից բնական միջոցներով ինքն իրեն բուժել է այն բանից հետո, երբ բժիշկները դրանք համարել են անբուժելի։ Բայց դե չգիտեմ՝ արդյոք բոլոր ալերգիաներն է հնարավոր բուժել, թե ոչ...  :Think:  Իսկ դեղերը, համոզված եմ, որ միայն հետևանքն են վերացնում ժամանակավոր։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ ալերգիա ունեմ քլորից...  :Sad: 

Ամեն անգամ լողի գնալուց հետո ամբողջ օրը փռշտում եմ....  :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

Ալերգիայի  հարցում  իմ  ընտանիքս  առաջի տեղ  կգրավի  :Sad:  :Smile: : Իմ  աղջիկն  էլ  է ալերգիկ  և  այն  է  վատը, որ  ամեն  տարի  էտ  ալերգիան  փոխակերպվում  է  մ ի  ուրիշով.Անցած ամառ  արևից  էր, նշանակեցին « Զիրտեքս»  կոչվող  դեղը, հիմա  էլ  սկսվել  է  մրգերից`հիմնականում  ցիտրուսներից  է… Ինքս  էլ  ունեմ  ալերգիա, որը  ընթանում  է հազով  մանավանդ  գարնանը  և  աշնանը:Կուզեի  իմանալ  կա  էտպիսի  կենտրոն, որը  որոշում  է  թե  կոնկրետ  ինչ ալերգիա   է  և  ընդհանրապես  ալերգիան  բուժվու՞մ  Է.

----------


## Jarre

Անկեղծ ասած ալերգիաների բուժման մասին համարյա ոչ մի բան չգիտեմ, բայց գտա հետաքրքիր կայք ռուսերեն լեզվով, որ մի գուցե օգտակար լինի։
http://alergy.ru/

----------

Monk (15.02.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարց իմացողներին. ալերգիան ո՛չ բուժվում է, ո՛չ էլ քիչ թե շատ հայտնի է դրա առաջացման մեխանիզմը, չէ՞: Ինչքա՞ն կարելի է վստահել հակաալերգիկ դեղերին: Դրանք պատճառն ե՞ն վերացնում, թե՞ հետևանքները:


Առաջացման պատճառները բավական լավ են ուսումնասիրված, բայց դրա մեջ խորանալ չեմ ուզում: Իսկ հակաալերգիկ դեղերը ո՛չ պատճառն են վերացնում, ո՛չ հետևանքը: Դրանք ազդում են ախտածնության վրա: Մարդկային լեզվով ասած՝ ալերգիայի առաջացման օղակների վրա: Այսօր արտասահմանում բուժում են ալերգիան՝ հայտնաբերելով, թե ինչից է այն առաջանում և փոքր քանակներով ներմուծելով օրգանիզմ, որի արդյունքում իմուն համակարգը սկսում է իրեն «խելոք պահել»: Բայց բացի դեղերից ու զանազան միջոցներից, ալերգիա ունեցող անհատը պետք է խիստ հսկի իր ապրելակերպը. եթե մի բանից ալերգիա ունի, չի նշանակում, որ մյուսից չի ունենա: Օրինակ, կիվիից ալերգիա ունեցողների մոտ նկատվում է նաև ալերգիա լատեքսից: Հա՛, կարևոր են նաև դիետաները, որովհետև շատ ալերգեններ ներմուծվում են սննդի միջոցով: Նրանց տանը կենդանի պահել չի կարելի ու տենց լիքը բաներ…

Ի դեպ, ալերգիայի մի տեսակ կա, որը կոչվում է անաֆիլաքսիա: Այն հաճախ կարող է կյանքի համար վտանգավոր լինել: Այդ պատճառով արտասահմանում կյանքի մեջ թեկուզ մի անգամ անաֆիլակտիկ ռեակցիա ունեցածներն իրենց հետ ադրենալինով լցված հատուկ ներարկիչներ են պահում, որ եթե հանկարծ ռեակցիա լինի, միանգամից ներարկեն: Հայաստանում դեռ այդ պրակտիկան չկա:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ալերգիաները լինում են չորս տեսակի, որոնցից երեքն արագ տիպի են, չորրորդը՝ դանդաղ: Մենք էսքան որ խոսում ենք, առաջին տիպին է վերաբերում: Եթե հարցեր կան, կարող ենք մյուս երեքն էլ քննարկել:

----------


## Դեկադա

> StrangeLittleGirl-ի խոսքերից
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ալերգիաները լինում են չորս տեսակի, որոնցից երեքն արագ տիպի են, չորրորդը՝ դանդաղ: Մենք էսքան որ խոսում ենք, առաջին տիպին է վերաբերում: Եթե հարցեր կան*, կարող ենք մյուս երեքն էլ քննարկել*:


 Իսկ  ավելի լավ  չի՞  լինի  պատմել  նաև  էտ  երեքի  մասին  էլ, նոր  եթե  հարցեր  լինեն  կտանք.:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ավելի լավ չի՞ լինի պատմել նաև էտ երեքի մասին էլ, նոր եթե հարցեր լինեն կտանք.:


Լավ, շատ կարճ: Կփորձեմ մասնագիտական տերմինաբանությունը նվազագույնի հասցնել:
1. Անաֆիլակտիկ տիպ - այս խմբի մեջ մտնում են համակարգային և տեղային անաֆիլաքսիան, բրոնխիալ ասթման, ալերգիկ ռինիտը, ատոպիկ մաշկաբորբը և այլն
Ընթանում է 3 փուլով: Առաջին փուլում ալերգենը հայտնվում է օրգանիզմում և առաջացնում սենսիբիլիազացիա: Սա որևէ կլինիկական արտահայտություն չի ունենում: Երկրորդ փուլում ալերգենը երկրորդ անգամ է հայտնվում օրգանիզմում և որոշակի տեղաշարժեր առաջացնում, որի արդյունքում զարգանում է երրորդ փուլը. անջատված կենսաբանորեն ակտիվ նյութերի ազդեցությամբ ի հայտ են գալիս հիվանդության նշանները: Ի դեպ, այս տիպի դեպքում մեծ է ժառանգական նախատրամադրվածության դերը:
2. Ցիտոտոքսիկ տիպ - ի հայտ է գալիս անհամատեղելի արյան փոխներարկման դեպքում, մոր և պտղի ռեզուս անհամետեղելիության արդյունքում
3. Էս մեկի անունը չեմ հիշում  :Jpit:  Բայց այսպես զարգանում են մի շարք աուտոիմուն հիվանդություններ. գլոմերուլոնեֆրիտ, ռևմատոիդ արթրիտ, համակարգային կարմիր գայլախտ և այլն: Հիմքում ընկած է այն, որ օրգանիզմը սեփականը ճանաչում է որպես օտար:
4. Դանդաղ կամ բջջային տիպ - այսպես զարգանում է գերզգայնությունը տուբերկուլյոզի ժամանակ, կոնտակտային մաշկաբորբը

----------

Vardik! (29.12.2013)

----------


## FactorX

Արևից ալերգիա ունեմ, առանց թաշկինակի չեմ կարող տնից դուրս գալ  :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Ուղեղս փայլատակեց: Երրորդ տիպը կոչվում է իմունոկոմպլեքսային:

----------


## erexa

Ալերգիան կարող եք բուժել  մրգերով և բանջարեղեններով:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ալերգիան կարող եք բուժել  մրգերով և բանջարեղեններով:


Իսկ եթե մրգի ու բանջարեղենի նկատմամբ ա ալերգիա, էդ դեպքո՞ւմ ինչով բուժել:

----------

Apsara (03.07.2012), Magic-Mushroom (14.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), VisTolog (14.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Իսկ եթե մրգի ու բանջարեղենի նկատմամբ ա ալերգիա, էդ դեպքո՞ւմ ինչով բուժել:


Խոսքը որևէ մրգի կամ բանջարեղենի մասին է?

----------


## Rammstein

> Խոսքը որևէ մրգի կամ բանջարեղենի մասին է?


Դե հա էլի, ասենք` մարդ կա` մանդարինից ալերգիա ունի, մտնում ա էս թեման կարդում ա, դնում կիլոյով մանդարին ա ուտում, մեռնում ա: Հետո տանում թաղում են, գերեզմանի քար են պատվիրում, վրեն գրում են «Մանդարինից»… լավ, էլ մնացածը չասեմ:

----------


## erexa

> Դե հա էլի, ասենք` մարդ կա` մանդարինից ալերգիա ունի, մտնում ա էս թեման կարդում ա, դնում կիլոյով մանդարին ա ուտում, մեռնում ա: Հետո տանում թաղում են, գերեզմանի քար են պատվիրում, վրեն գրում են «Մանդարինից»… լավ, էլ մնացածը չասեմ:



 Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել ով ինչ որ մրգից ալերգիա ունի պետք ա էդ նույն միրգը ուտի:Եթե այդ մարդը մանդարինից ալերգիա ունի ուրեմն չպետք ա էտ մանդարինը ուտի, ուրիշ մրգեր պետք ա ուտի:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հաճախ ալերգիան դիսբակտերիոզի հետևանք է: Սխալ սնունդը ու օրգանիզմի աղտոտվատությունը կարող են բերել ալերգիայի: Եթե օրգանիզմը բերեք նորմալ վիճակի, ալերգիան էլ կվերանա:

----------

erexa (14.10.2010)

----------


## Ameli

Կյանքումս մի 2-3 անգամ "կարգին" ալերգիա եմ տարել, ու տենց էլ չեմ իմացել ինչից էր:Առաջինը շատ փոքր տարիքում ա  եղել, ու էն աստիճանի ա հասել, որ հիվանդանոց են տեղափոխել, էդ էնքան էլ լավ չեմ հիշում, իսկ էս վերջինը մոռանալ չի լինի, ահավոր էր՝ ամբողջ մաշկս "բլիթ-բլիթ" դուրս էր տվել, ուռել էի, ու էդ ամեն ինչը ոնց որ ներսից էլ լիներ :Shok:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> ամբողջ մաշկս "բլիթ-բլիթ" դուրս էր տվել, ուռել էի, ու էդ ամեն ինչը ոնց որ ներսից էլ լիներ


Տենց բան ընկերուհուս մոտ ա եղել, ու ինքն էլ չեր հասկացել ինչից ա: Բայց իր մոտ միշտ քննաշրջանում ա դա լինում: Աչկիս քննությունից ալերգիա ունի  :Smile: 

ինձ մոտ էլ մի քանի տարի առաջ հանկարծակի ցան հայտնվեց, անտանելի անհանգստացնող քոր, դաթարեցրի ցիտրուսային մրգերը, անցավ: Հետո ելի մի անգամ նարինջ կերա, էլի ալերգիա: Հետո մի կես տարով հրաժարվեցի ցիտրուսներից: Բայց դե չդիմացա, բայց հիմա էլ չկա այդ ալերգիան: Ոնց հանկարծակի սկսեց, նենց էլ ավարտվեց... Տեսնես ինչի՞ց էր:

----------


## Apsara

Մի հեռու ազգական ունեմ, որ համարիա ամեն ինչից ալերգիա ուներ, եթե խիստ դիետիկ չսնվեր վատանում էր, դրանք բոլորը ձեռքբերովի ալերգիաներ էին, հավանաբար օրգանիզմի ախտոտվածությունից էր: Իրեն ընկերներից մեկը խորհուրդ էր տվել գնալ և աղիների մաքրում կատարել, հիվանդանոցում հատուկ ցիրկուլյար ձևով մաքրում են գինն էլ մի քանի տարի առաջ    25000  դր,
Ամենակարևորը, որ օգնել էր, նույնիսկ ծխելն էր թողել շատ հեշտությամբ, հիմա առողջ, ուժեղ տղամարդ ա, ոչ մի խնդիր չունի ալերգիաների հետ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Շուտ-շոտ փռշտում եմ… Ի՞նչ դեղ խորհուրդ կտաք:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Անչափ շատ եմ սիրում թղթից գրքեր, հատկապես էն դեղնած էջերով, քրքրված կազմերով գրքերը :Love: 
Բայց որ մտնում եմ գրադարան ու սկսում եմ գիրք փնտրել, էնքա՜՜ն եմ փռշտում, որ քիչա մնում գրադարանից ինձ դուրս հանեն: 
Ընդհանրապես փոշուց նաև քոր եմ գալիս՝ հատկապես աչքերս...
Էլ չասեմ էս սպանող-ծակող արևի մասին :Think: 

Հ.Գ. հիմա մի քանի հատ շատ կարևոր գիրք կա, որ պետք կարդամ, բայց հենց բացում եմ, մահս մոտենում ա
Ինչ որ եղանակ կա՞ էդ ալերգիայից ազատվելու :Smile:

----------


## erexa

> Անչափ շատ եմ սիրում թղթից գրքեր, հատկապես էն դեղնած էջերով, քրքրված կազմերով գրքերը
> Բայց որ մտնում եմ գրադարան ու սկսում եմ գիրք փնտրել, էնքա՜՜ն եմ փռշտում, որ քիչա մնում գրադարանից ինձ դուրս հանեն: 
> Ընդհանրապես փոշուց նաև քոր եմ գալիս՝ հատկապես աչքերս...
> Էլ չասեմ էս սպանող-ծակող արևի մասին
> 
> Հ.Գ. հիմա մի քանի հատ շատ կարևոր գիրք կա, որ պետք կարդամ, բայց հենց բացում եմ, մահս մոտենում ա
> Ինչ որ եղանակ կա՞ էդ ալերգիայից ազատվելու


Փորձիր քաղցր քիչ ուտել կամ ընդհանրապես չուտել:

----------


## ivy

Վերջին տարիներին անհասկանալի պատճառներով մոտս «գարնանային» ալերգիա է առաջանում ծաղկեփոշուց։ Առաջ չկար։
Հատկապես հաճարենու ծաղկման հետ միասին ապրիլի կեսերից սկսվում է տանջանքը։ Դեղեր չեմ օգտագործում։
Էլ ո՞վ ունի էս դարդից, ու ոնց եք դրա դեմն առնում։ Բացի դեղերից ինչ-որ բնական միջոցներ կա՞ն։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Վերջին տարիներին անհասկանալի պատճառներով մոտս «գարնանային» ալերգիա է առաջանում ծաղկեփոշուց։ Առաջ չկար։
> Հատկապես հաճարենու ծաղկման հետ միասին ապրիլի կեսերից սկսվում է տանջանքը։ Դեղեր չեմ օգտագործում։
> Էլ ո՞վ ունի էս դարդից, ու ոնց եք դրա դեմն առնում։ Բացի դեղերից ինչ-որ բնական միջոցներ կա՞ն։


Ես դպրոցական տարիքում ահագին լուրջ տառապում էի խոտային տենդով։ Ընդ որում, ամեն տարի հետաքրքիր տարբեր ձևերով էր դրսևորվում․ հիմնականում փռշտոց, քթարտադրություն (գրիպի պես), աչքերի քոր, բայց տարի էր լինում, որ շարունական, խեղդող հազով էր ուղեկցվում, մի տարի էլ տարօրինակ դուրս տվեց վերջույթներիս, ոնց որ մեծ մոծակի կծածներ ու սարսափելի քորով ուղեկցվող։ Որպես կանխարգելիչ միջոցներ, ինչ-որ մի շրջան ինձ արգելվում էր գնալ քաղաքից դուրս՝ բնության մեջ, որոշ շրջան՝ նաև բակ դուրս գալ, որովհետև աչքերիս շուրջն այնպես էր այտուցվում ու շնչուղիներս այնպես էին փակվում, որ սարսափելի էր ուղղակի նայելը, էլ չասած՝ վտանգները։ Ի վերջո, ինձ պառկեցրին հիվանդանոց՝ բուժման, քանի որ էն ժամանակ հանրապետության գլխավոր ալերգոլոգը, Ակունց էր ազգանունը, ինձ ստուգելուց հետո կարգադրեց շտապ անցնել ամբուլատոր բուժման, քանի դեռ չի վերածվել ասթմայի։ Հիվանդանոց պառկեցի, ու ահագին էլ երկար, բայց ոչ մի արդյունք չտվեց։ Ի դեպ, էդ հիվանդանոցում ինչ ալերգիայով հիվանդ ասես որ չկար (բոլորս մի պալատում էինք), օրինակ՝ մի երեխա կար, ալերգիա ուներ նոր գրքի հոտից միայն, որը, չգիտեմ ոնց, բուժում էին։ 

Բժիշկների խորհրդով, խոտային տենդը թեթևանում է ծովի կամ ջրային մակերևույթների մոտ։ Նաև խորհուրդ էին տալիս բացել սառը դուշը, կանգնել մոտը և շնչել։ Բայց սա մի քսան տարի առաջ էր։ Հիմա հաստատ հազարումի տեսակի դեղեր կնշանակեն, եթե գնաս սովորական թերապևտի մոտ։
Հա, մի բան էլ հիշեցի․ երբ արդեն ոչինչ չէր օգնում, մեզ խորհուրդ տվեցին գնալ ասեղնաբուժության։ Պարտաճանաչ գնում էի սեսիաներին, ու հայտնաբերեցի, թե ինչ ծանր բան ա ձանձրույթը․ երբ որ նստում ես ուղիղ, ասեղները մարմնիդ տարբեր մասերում խրած, ու էդպես անշարժ պիտի մնաս մի ժամ (ասեղնաբույժի գրապահարանի գրքերի անուններն անգիր էի արել)։ Այ չեմ հիշում, ասեղնաբուժությունն էր, որ օգնեց, թե ուղղակի ինքն իրեն՝ ժամանակի հետ անցավ, բայց հիմա, ու վաղուց արդեն, հետքն էլ չկա։

----------

ivy (28.04.2020), Վիշապ (28.04.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վերջին տարիներին անհասկանալի պատճառներով մոտս «գարնանային» ալերգիա է առաջանում ծաղկեփոշուց։ Առաջ չկար։
> Հատկապես հաճարենու ծաղկման հետ միասին ապրիլի կեսերից սկսվում է տանջանքը։ Դեղեր չեմ օգտագործում։
> Էլ ո՞վ ունի էս դարդից, ու ոնց եք դրա դեմն առնում։ Բացի դեղերից ինչ-որ բնական միջոցներ կա՞ն։


Ես կյանքիս առաջին կեսը ունեի էդ դարդից, աչքերս ջրակալում ու քոր էին գալիս, ու քիթս էր լցվում ու փակվում, հիմա անցել է, բայց զուգահեռ լիքը հանգամանքներ փոխվել են, ու չգիտեմ, թե կոնկրետ որոնք են «օգնել»։ Էն ժամանակները, որ վիճակս ամենախայտառակն էր, թերսնվում էի, ու կարող ա ստրեսներս ավելի շատ էին։ 
Flonase կարող ես փորձել որպես ժամանակավոր դարման (ինձ ոնց որ մի քիչ օգնում էր), իսկ երկարատև՝ երևի արժի ընդհանուր օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը բարձրացնելու վրա աշխատել՝ ստրեսները նվազեցնել (մարզանք, կոգնիտիվ-վարքագծային թերապիա), ստամոքսաղիքային վիճակը լավացնել (սննդային մանրաթելեր, սննդակարգ բան), սննդի բազմազանությունը ավելացնել, կամ հավելումներ օգտագործել, ու քնի որակը կարգավորել, այսինքն կյանքի որակը բարձրացնելու խնդիր փորձել դնել ու լուծել։ 
Իմ համոզմամբ ցանկացած մեղմ քրոնիկ խնդիր մեծամասամբ գալիս է ապրելակերպից։

----------

ivy (28.04.2020)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վերջին տարիներին անհասկանալի պատճառներով մոտս «գարնանային» ալերգիա է առաջանում ծաղկեփոշուց։ Առաջ չկար։
> Հատկապես հաճարենու ծաղկման հետ միասին ապրիլի կեսերից սկսվում է տանջանքը։ Դեղեր չեմ օգտագործում։
> Էլ ո՞վ ունի էս դարդից, ու ոնց եք դրա դեմն առնում։ Բացի դեղերից ինչ-որ բնական միջոցներ կա՞ն։


Ռիփ, նոր մտքովս անցավ. կարո՞ղ ա մսակերության վերադառնալուդ հետ կապված լինի: Հիշեցի, որ պապաս ժամանակին իր ալերգիաներն ու որոշ այլ առողջական խնդիրները բուժել էր բուսակերության անցնելու ու ընդհանուր սննդակարգն ու ապրելակերպը լրջորեն փոխելու շնորհիվ: Դե, ես երբեք էլ չեմ ունեցել տենց ալերգիաներ, որ ասեմ` բուսակերությունից հետո անցել են. մենակ պենիցիլինից ալերգիա ունեմ` վաղ մանկությանս տարիներին հայտնաբերված, էն էլ որ դեղեր չեմ օգտագործում ընդհանրապես, ալերգիայի հետ առնչվելու առիթ էլ չի եղել երբեք: Բայց կարծեմ էլի եմ լսել դեպքեր, երբ բուսակերության անցնելով` ազատվել են ալերգիաներից: Ուղղակի հիշեցի, որ դու տարիներ շարունակ բուսակեր լինելուց հետո վերջին տարիներին սկսել էիր նորից միս ուտել, մտածեցի` կարող ա կապ լինի էդ երկուսի միջև, դե, էդ արդեն դու կիմանաս` ինչքանով են համընկնում դրանց ժամանակները:

----------

ivy (29.04.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, նոր մտքովս անցավ. կարո՞ղ ա մսակերության վերադառնալուդ հետ կապված լինի: Հիշեցի, որ պապաս ժամանակին իր ալերգիաներն ու որոշ այլ առողջական խնդիրները բուժել էր բուսակերության անցնելու ու ընդհանուր սննդակարգն ու ապրելակերպը լրջորեն փոխելու շնորհիվ: Դե, ես երբեք էլ չեմ ունեցել տենց ալերգիաներ, որ ասեմ` բուսակերությունից հետո անցել են. մենակ պենիցիլինից ալերգիա ունեմ` վաղ մանկությանս տարիներին հայտնաբերված, էն էլ որ դեղեր չեմ օգտագործում ընդհանրապես, ալերգիայի հետ առնչվելու առիթ էլ չի եղել երբեք: Բայց կարծեմ էլի եմ լսել դեպքեր, երբ բուսակերության անցնելով` ազատվել են ալերգիաներից: Ուղղակի հիշեցի, որ դու տարիներ շարունակ բուսակեր լինելուց հետո վերջին տարիներին սկսել էիր նորից միս ուտել, մտածեցի` կարող ա կապ լինի էդ երկուսի միջև, դե, էդ արդեն դու կիմանաս` ինչքանով են համընկնում դրանց ժամանակները:


Հա, հնարավոր ա, որ պատճառը դա լինի․ իմ մտքով էլ էր անցել։

----------


## Varzor

> Վերջին տարիներին անհասկանալի պատճառներով մոտս «գարնանային» ալերգիա է առաջանում ծաղկեփոշուց։ Առաջ չկար։
> Հատկապես հաճարենու ծաղկման հետ միասին ապրիլի կեսերից սկսվում է տանջանքը։ Դեղեր չեմ օգտագործում։
> Էլ ո՞վ ունի էս դարդից, ու ոնց եք դրա դեմն առնում։ Բացի դեղերից ինչ-որ բնական միջոցներ կա՞ն։


Կարծում եմ մասնագետին դիմելը չի խանգարի:

Ի դեպ, ահագին հետազոտոթյուններ կան, որ ալերգիաների ամենատարածված պատճառը շատ մաքուր ապրելուց է` բնական միջավայրից դուրս երկար գտնվելու արդյունքում օրգանիզմը սկսում է ավելի ագրեսիվ վերաբերվել արտաքին միջավայրին:

Ինձ մոտ սեզոնային արևից և փոշուց էր լինում: Ահավոր է խոստովանել, բայց դրա դեմ ծխելն էր օգնում:
Բայց էս վերջին տարիներին համարյա չի լինում: Հիմնական փոփոխությունը, որ կատարվել է` ներվերս ավելի հանգիստ են, մեկ էլ սկսել եմ համեմատաբար երկար և կանոնավոր քնել:

----------

ivy (29.04.2020), Շինարար (29.04.2020)

----------

